# Enjoy WITH_NEW_XORG repository packages



## zeissoctopus (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't help to thank every contributors on new xorg stack and official pkgng package infrastructure works.

After installing fresh FreeBSD 10-STABLE snapshot (r268572), I installed kms enabled new xorg as well as XFCE 4.10 from official WITH_NEW_XORG repository. Just 20 minutes later, my acer notebook with ATI chipset run compositing enabled XFCE 4.10 desktop flawlessly. I don't need to compile them from ports anymore.


----------



## cuq (Aug 18, 2014)

I totally agree! 
Everything works flawlessly! 
Thank you very very much!


----------



## scottro (Aug 19, 2014)

I just did a quick try with FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-amd64-20140810-r269789-bootonly.iso.  I found that even if I added 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf it is still pullling in the older x11-servers/xorg-server, that is, version 1.7.7 rather than the 1.12.4 that I get with ports.  
Did I overlook something?  My steps were to make a quick install of the latest snapshot from the boot iso, then create an /etc/make.conf with the line 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
.  
Then I ran
`pkg install xorg-server` 
but it pulled in 1.7.7.

From the two other posts, I'm under the impression that I should get the newer x11-servers/xorg-server even when using packages.


----------



## kpa (Aug 19, 2014)

Pkg doesn't respect /etc/make.conf settings, this is by design it's not a ports management tool. What you need to do is to follow the instructions on how to install packages from the alternate repository instead of from the official one.


----------



## scottro (Aug 19, 2014)

Which makes sense.  Thanks, (as always) for the clarification.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Aug 22, 2014)

i have taken the -STABLE branch yesterday, ran `make world` and installed the kernel, but still have problems with KMS. *I* still get 
	
	



```
no kernel modesetting error...
```
 with the latest release of x11/xorg. What do *I* need to get KMS working?


----------

